# 189 - India - Unable to print Form 26AS



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello friends,

I am unable to print the PDF file downloaded from TRACES website with Form 26AS. The print option seems to be disabled so I am unable to remove the password protection from the file. Please advise.

Regards.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am unable to print the PDF file downloaded from TRACES website with Form 26AS. The print option seems to be disabled so I am unable to remove the password protection from the file. Please advise.
> 
> Regards.



Drag and drop pdf to Chrome. Enter password, Ctrl+P and save as pdf. It worked for me.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Drag and drop pdf to Chrome. Enter password, Ctrl+P and save as pdf. It worked for me.



I tried that, it dint work. So I downloaded a simple utility to remove protection from PDF. After opening file using that utility I was able to print. Thanks very much.


----------

